# Tissot Seastar ?



## landyvlad (Nov 19, 2015)

This was my grandfather's watch.

As far as I can tell it's a Tissot Seastar, but unlike all the others I've seen on the net it doesn't actually have 'seastar' written on the face.

Can anyone shed any light as to why ?

I don't imagine they are worth much, aside from (in this case) sentimentally, but I would like to know more about it.



(sorry for the poor quality of the pic)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I dont think the early ones had Seastar on the dial in all cases. I once nearly bought a later one which did have it on the dial. However at the time I came across a few early ones that did not. It seems companies often introduce a name for a specific watch at a later date. As a result some earlier versions sometimes get the name attributed more casually by sellers. At least that is how it appears. This is an example of my train of thought. Though I stand to be corrected.

http://www.poshtime.com/Tissot-9ct-Gold-c.1961_499.088.php


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice.............................. but I prefer this one:-



Mike


----------



## landyvlad (Nov 19, 2015)

Me too mate, me too.


----------

